# Seasoning a new smoker



## grampyskids (Jan 13, 2010)

Allright, I know that I need to season my new Grilling Pro, but I am leery of using cooking oil as a medium. When I season my wooden cutting board and knife handles, I use mineral oil because of the randicity factor of cooking oils. Has anyone used mineral oil as a subsitute. If not, then I will report back as to it's effectiveness.


----------



## deltadude (Jan 13, 2010)

The MES manual says cooking oil, I used PAM cooking spray.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey Bill, i can't really answer your question, but I just picked up a silver smoker that I hope to season this weekend, and the directions say to use vegetable oil.


----------



## morkdach (Jan 13, 2010)

good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 see what everyone has to say, I for 1 just run a few hours of smoke in it for a couple of days and call it seasoned


----------



## hoser (Jan 13, 2010)

I have used mineral oil, and still do on a lot of stuff. No worries about bacteria.
Aside from the smoker, I use it to coat all my cutting boards, and wooden knife handles.

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## rickw (Jan 13, 2010)

Same here.


----------



## denver dave (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm with Rick. Nothing like smoke to season a smoker.


----------



## coyote (Jan 13, 2010)

[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][size=+1]BBQ Smoker Cooker Firing, Cleaning and Seasoning Instructions[/size][/font]
1.[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]First time to season: spray cooking area with vegetable oil or PAM or melt some crisco and paint in on all metal surfaces spray what you can not get to with pam non alchol based. (walls, doors, grates, etc.) Every thing inside the cooker. After you have started your cooker, (pre cook in it by letting the oil sizzle and sear and pre grill for about 35 to 45 minutes or longer and then do the spray misting with water as follows.)[/font]2.[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Build fire: use 4-5 pieces of split, dried hardwood (soda can diameter), leaving all doors and vents/dampers wide open initially, (also brass valve at bottom wide open with gallon bucket underneath)[/font]3.[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Light fire with kindling, (charcoal, fat lightered, Wesson oil soaked paper towel, etc.) or a propane brush burner; get a large fire going and wait until black smoke bellows out; then close cooker door to "propped open" (i.e. over closed latch). When flames come out of the fire box, close fire box door to "propped open" position (i.e. over closed latch).[/font]4. [font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]When temperature gauge reaches about 300 degrees Fahrenheit, open cooker door and spray/mist water inside on all surfaces. (This is the steaming process). Then, let fire re-heat to 300 degrees Fahrenheit again and repeat spray/mist process. Steam cleaning inside entire cooking area. Then, add a large piece or two of split wood, close chimney damper to 45 degrees and fire box vents to almost closed, and let cooker "smoke cure" which creates a hardwood smoke glaze.[/font]5.[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Oiling process is only done initially. The firing mode (i.e. doors open, etc.) is done every time you fire up. The steam cleaning should be done after each cook or before, by getting the grill hot to create steam.[/font]6.[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Remember: *Great food comes from a clean grill*; that is where the consistency comes in.[/font] 
[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]*Other Information*[/font] [font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Before each cooking, after grill is hot, spray a little water inside to clean off any dust and if you have not cleaned your cooker from the last cooking, do so now. (If you clean your grill after each cooking, It's A Snap.)[/font]
[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Heat is what does the cooking; the smoke does the flavoring.[/font]
[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]*Things you will need:*[/font]
[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Stainless steel version of a wire brush for use of cleaning cooking racks and a scraping tool for scraping down drip pan.[/font] [font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Do These Things And You Will Have The Best BBQ In The World.[/font]
[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]I Guarantee It! [/font]

I hope this helps. might as well do her right the 1st time. I would not use mineroil at all for the cooking areas.


----------



## rickw (Jan 13, 2010)

Who's instructions is that? I know it's not Horizons or Webers instruction as neither states it in their manuals. I talked to Rodger Davidson (Horizons owner) on how to season the Horizon and what he told me was to burn some wood and get some smoke in it for a few hours.


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 13, 2010)

I used some of this for my UDS on friday since it was sitting too long in my cabinet


----------



## coyote (Jan 13, 2010)

Ben Lang's. it is what he recomends to break in his Lang's and season them.


----------

